
Golang Gets Cheaper Context Switching - ngaut
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Golang-Cheaper-Context-Switches
======
saurik
I an honestly _shocked_ that Go wasn't already doing this themselves and
thereby doesn't already have well-worn implementations of this for every
platform (particularly as the getcontext API has been on Apple's chopping
block for a long time and might already not work for 64-bit ARM).

